# Maybe im being dumb, but.......



## saxzman (Feb 11, 2009)

Maybe im being dumb, but i see no where on this forum where i can post a new topic[Impnt]


----------



## AltoRuth (Nov 19, 2006)

Go to the SOTW Forum page, click on the Forum in which you wish to start a thread, then click on the "new thread" button. Don't despair-- it gets easier. You should see some of the questions I first asked!


----------

